#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-31
<Noskcaj> can someone update the oem testcases or atleast confirm that i can
<Noskcaj> phillw, is it ok if i update the oem testcases?
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm not too sure what you asking?
<Noskcaj> bits of the oem testcases either need adding, updating or removing, i will mae a sandbox now
<Noskcaj> *make
<Noskcaj> also wasn't candance week meant to start on the 29th?
<Noskcaj> it would appear i have lost the sandbox link, i shall just use an ubuntu pad
<Noskcaj> phillw, the main issue is kubuntu and ubuntu have rather different oem setups
<phillw> Noskcaj: you would need to chat with kubuntu and ubuntu persons about that. It seems, from what you say, flavour specific.
<Noskcaj> phillw, ok it's mostly just at the start so with expirience you would no what to do anyway
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm trying to keep up, is it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TestcaseUpdates that you need?
<Noskcaj> i am just using an ubuntu pad http://pad.ubuntu.com/hROELLDhue and put in a few changes, only kubuntu needs more.
<phillw> Noskcaj: well, ScottK is the QA liasion for kubuntu
<phillw> once the dust settles on 2013, I'll get 'the powers that be' to go and nag for who is the correct person for QA liasion person. We seem to have differing names in different areas... All roads should lead to Rome, thus having one page to which all other links point makes good sense :)
<phillw> I'm having an 'early' night. feel free to email me suggestions.
<Noskcaj> ok, good night. i will try and get a few of the netboot testcases finished
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm thinking of using a netboot (mini-iso) for our various classroom sessions on the use of different VM's.
<Noskcaj> phillw, good idea, it's a shame testdrive hates it so much
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm not sure who to go nag about that. when nick is back, he should be able to find out who needs 'nagging' :)
<Noskcaj> phillw, then we shall wait for him, i sent out an email on candence week 3 just so people knew it existed
<phillw> I have the email :)
<phillw> Noskcaj: just please understand... I'm still having problems with VM's for 13.04 and there is still the outfall of 12.10 not working on PPC's. aka, to me, things seem a mess.
<Noskcaj> ok, cannot be fun.
<phillw> well, add into the mix that Chromium browser is leaking memory like a bucket with a large hole in it and the bug reporting system has a bug that prevents me logging it,.... I just hope 2013 is better :)
<Noskcaj> phillw, nasty. can i add that apport-collect doesn't work.
<Noskcaj> then we have xubuntu's great problem of to replace leafpad or not
<Noskcaj> one last problem for you: the oversized ppc images that will give two reasons to not release 13.04
<phillw> Noskcaj: I can add that http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/list doesn't work, which is a problem. For what apps different flavours want, is not an QA issue
<Noskcaj> things must be so fun for you, my only problems are the ppc stuff and the lazy person selling me a hiapad hi802
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'll ping gilir again as to what is the problem, but AFAIK he was waiting on a reply from the PPC testing team.
<Noskcaj> ok? last i checked the ppc testing team was: me, wxl, smartboy and one or two others
<phillw> Noskcaj: indeed, and he asked of you a question. The answer to which I have not seen :(
<Noskcaj> what question?
<phillw> Noskcaj: http://pastebin.com/5rcgfVuG
<phillw> 7th of December is when he asked.... he is still awaiting an answer.
<Noskcaj> i had not heard about that, i will try to get something working but as i don't know how to use yaboot i doubt much will result from it
<phillw> Noskcaj: of all people, you should know... You sent the email
<Noskcaj> ???
<phillw> Noskcaj: Julien, the lubuntu desktop ppc image is still oversized, it cannot be tested till it is back to normal. if that is a problem can i suggest we make a cd sized image that then downloads the rest of the files, i.e. a semi-netboot image 
<Noskcaj> yeah, i knew i did that. i meant everything else
<phillw> that was sent on 6th December... the boss replied & is waiting
<Noskcaj> i missed the reply
<phillw> julien always replies.
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> Noskcaj: feel free to "nudge" the other PPC testers to answer the question / help you answer the question. You are not alone, so do give others on the mailing list a dig in the ribs :)
<Noskcaj> i just posted on #ubuntu-powerpc, if i get no responces i will send another email
<Noskcaj> why don't you and gilir lurk on -ppc?
<phillw> Noskcaj: all you need to do is "reply to all" on your original email.
<Noskcaj> i know
<phillw> Noskcaj: because neither of us have a PPC machine and there only so many channels we can lurk on.
<Noskcaj> ok, i should have sent you an ibook for christmas
<phillw> for me, some of them are not even freenode channels.
<phillw> We have an iMac here, it runs the accounts :)
<phillw> one of those squat, square things that can only run 10.3
<phillw> it's predecessor I believe is possibly a G2 machine... I've now sourced a usb keyboard and rodent, it will be fun to try to boot it with lubuntu :)
<Noskcaj> yes, yes it will. it will probably have more ram than my g4. i will try another ppc install soon
<phillw> I do think I upgraded it to 512 Kb RAM
<Noskcaj> kb?
<phillw> soz, Mb
<phillw> nope.... Kb is correct
<Noskcaj> nasty
<phillw> 256Kb Ram was the basic install.
<phillw> Noskcaj: http://www.computinghistory.org.uk/det/20988/Apple-iMac-G3-M5521-Indigo/
<phillw> it was only retired because my Mum needed a larger screen as her eye sight is not as good.
<Noskcaj> i quote: 64 MB of RAM
<Noskcaj> i have seen heaps of these
<Noskcaj> would someone mind confirming  this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/testdrive/+bug/1094804
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1094804 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "iso's from outside testdrive always open in QEMU" [Undecided,New]
<phillw> Noskcaj: I dont use test drive, so cannot, but yeah, it is MB, not KB :)
<Noskcaj> then get a hardware profile quickly and see which bugs affect you
<Noskcaj> can someone finish this http://pad.ubuntu.com/wfjvrAzFq2 for me
<njin> netbot i386 point to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/20101020ubuntu136.5/images/netboot/mini.iso instead of http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/20101020ubuntu136/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Noskcaj> phillw, have you got your emac going yet?
<Noskcaj> i there anyone here with a powerpc computer, everyone in -powerpc is permanently AFK
<Noskcaj> phillw, could you join -powerpc please
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-01
<Noskcaj> could someone confirm bug 1094997
<ubot5> bug 1094997 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Testdrive-cli only supports ubuntu and ubuntu-server by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094997
<Noskcaj> could someone confirm bug 1094997
<ubot5> bug 1094997 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Testdrive-cli only supports ubuntu and ubuntu-server by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094997
<Noskcaj> can someone confirn bug 1087848 and bug 1087409
<ubot5> bug 1087848 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "no login background lubuntu daily 13.04 amd64 Vbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087848
<ubot5> bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "*buntu dailys take 3 minutes to get to the next screen if install mp3 is selected." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087409
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-02
<tripelb> I was sent here because I have a nexus 7 to talk to people were putting Ubuntu on. That was 2 weeks ago and I see nothing can I find out where and when people are talking about that I have so many questions
<tripelb> http://randall.executiv.es/raring_nexus7
<Noskcaj> for next time tripelb comes online, put him in contact with a nexus 7 tester who can explain stuff to him
<dtourond> Hello everyone :)
<dtourond> 63 members online, but no one's talking..? Okay then.
<amjjawad> phillw: you there?
<dtourond> Am I the only one who's active here..?
<amjjawad> DevonT or dtourond ???
<amjjawad> You should have said your username is dtourond  ;)
<amjjawad> when you need to talk to someone for example me, type his/her name
<dtourond> It was DevonT before but after a while I got bored & logged off. When I came back it just automatically used dtourond.
<amjjawad> so he/she should notice that
<amjjawad> Ok!
<dtourond> @amjjawad - so I guess we're the only two people who are active.
<meetingology> dtourond: Error: "amjjawad" is not a valid command.
<dtourond> amjjawad - so I guess we're the only two people who are active.
<amjjawad> sometimes, users log in but they are busy or away
<amjjawad> as I said on the fb group, people here from different time zones so it is better to arrage a meeting with someone before logging in ;)
<dtourond> amjjawad - Yeah, that's true
<dtourond> amjjawad - One time I was on an Anonymous IRC server (y'know, the hacker group) and it was just flooding with people. Almost every second there was a new message.
<dtourond> I was just shocked at this, but don't worry.. I understand..
<amjjawad> Glad you do
<amjjawad> I must go now, I have some things to do :)
<amjjawad> I will try to login later but no promises
<amjjawad> dtourond: have you subscribed to the mailing list of QATeam?
<dtourond> amjjawad: Yes, you're talking about the "Lubuntu-QA team" https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa
<dtourond> right?
<amjjawad> yes and there is ubuntu qa team as well
<dtourond> Amjjawad: Oh sweet! I don't think I'd need much help through Ubuntu
<amjjawad> I have subscribed to both before and still getting the Emails. I must go now ... catch you later ;) dtourond
<dtourond> Okay, ttyl :)
<amjjawad> I'm all into Lubuntu actually
<dtourond> Okay?
<amjjawad> ok then, take care and cya soon ;)
<dtourond> Yeah, same to you.
<amjjawad> will sure do
<amjjawad> bye
<dtourond> Bye.
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<balloons> hello SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> balloons, hey hey, happy new year! I'm back from vacations
<balloons> me too, hehe!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I have a lot of email to read =S I can see autopilot is going well
<balloons> yes, I've got lots to catch up on as well
<balloons> but it's good
<balloons> and we have the sessions to finalize dates on
<balloons> gonna be a busy janurary
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sure... Im checking the ubuntu phone os http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/ubuntu-phone-os-unveiled-by-canonical
<balloons> yes.. check out the youtube video showing it in action
<balloons> ohh, while I have you SergioMeneses
<balloons> would you care to give a session on doing laptop testing this month?
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom
<SergioMeneses> balloons, :O and SergioZanchetta?  does he know about this?
<balloons> we sent a mail before break to the list
<balloons> not sure if anyone got it..  never saw a response
<balloons> anyways, I want to lock dates in
<balloons> we wanted to do all of them this month
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I saw the email but there is not answer from Sergio
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> balloons, Can I give you an answer about the session later? I guess that I can but Im not sure
<balloons> SergioMeneses, sure
<letozaf_> Hi all, has anyone tried the Netboot armhf+omap4 image (http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/raring/main/installer-armhf/20101020ubuntu200/images/omap4/netboot/boot.img-fb.gz) ?
<letozaf_> I'm not quite sure I found a bug
<Noskcaj> letozaf_, whats the bug? i doubt anyone else has seen it
<Noskcaj> also, how did you only get one bug for ubuntu manual partitioning?
<balloons> hey Noskcaj letozaf_
<letozaf_> Well for the armhf+omap4 image I chose to install  Basic Ubuntu Server and Ubuntu desktop, but when
<letozaf_> I rebooted I only got a desktop with a background and nothing else
<letozaf_> no icons no launcher nothing
<letozaf_> hello balloons
<letozaf_> :)
<Noskcaj> letozaf_, interesting. ERMERGERD balloons is back
<letozaf_> for the manual partitioning, what else should I have encountered ?
<balloons> I'm back indeed
<balloons> had a nice break
<balloons> good holidays for everyone? happy new year if nothing else
<letozaf_> Welcom back balloons !!!
<balloons> that will sink in at some point
<letozaf_> happy new year to all
<Noskcaj> letozaf_, happy new year. my list (i think) is 1065789 bug 1080437 bug 1087409 bug 1086034 bug 1088054 bug 1087823 bug 1085173
<ubot5> bug 1080437 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "no background during the 13.04 daily install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080437
<ubot5> bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "*buntu dailys take 3 minutes to get to the next screen if install mp3 is selected." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087409
<ubot5> bug 1086034 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity slideshows still refers to 12.10" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086034
<ubot5> bug 1088054 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Release notes firefox has no "minimise, maximise, close" buttons" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088054
<letozaf_> wow!
<Noskcaj> die ubot, die
<letozaf_> let me have a look at these bugs
<Noskcaj> i have a feeling i put one extra in, i'm not sure
<balloons> so letozaf_ I think there's some more pending merges for the autopilot tests from you
<balloons> if so, I will get to them
<letozaf_> yes but the last two do not work :(
<Noskcaj> balloons, there is one
<letozaf_> there should be two: nautilus and evince
<Noskcaj> i think i merged one of those
<letozaf_> Noskcaj, for bug 1080437 this time it did not happen to me :(
<ubot5> bug 1080437 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "no background during the 13.04 daily install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080437
<balloons> Noskcaj, ahh, yes you do have the power
<Noskcaj> balloons, POWER!
<Noskcaj> letozaf_, interesting, maybe its VM only, i'm pretty sure bug 1087848 is
<ubot5> bug 1087848 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "no login background lubuntu daily 13.04 amd64 Vbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087848
<letozaf_> Noskcaj, unfortunatly I did not try to select try mp3 so also bug 1087409  did not happen to me either
<ubot5> bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "*buntu dailys take 3 minutes to get to the next screen if install mp3 is selected." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087409
<letozaf_> sorry install not try
<Noskcaj> letozaf_, my point is there are many bugs, just keep a lookout
<letozaf_> yes sir!!!!
<letozaf_> you are right
<letozaf_> but for the slideshow isn't it a bit early to report a bug, maybe the still have to work on them...
<letozaf_> or do we still have to report this kind of bugs ?
<Noskcaj> letozaf_, scottk made the bug as a reminder, i just add it anyway
<letozaf_> ok I asked because I was not sure about it
<letozaf_> so next time I will also subscribe the bug
<balloons> yes, bug 1086034 is known
<ubot5> bug 1086034 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity slideshows still refers to 12.10" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086034
<balloons> not an issue
<balloons> err, well, lol.. typically it's not updated till beta/rc tim
<balloons> but your right,m it is a bug :-)
<Noskcaj> your keyboard problem, i sometimes have that, usually accompanied by no keyboard at all and what looks like a compiz crash. balloons i only do it as a reminder
<balloons> yes, it is good to file
<letozaf_> Noskcaj, is a war machine, I mean on bugs :-D
<balloons> indeed!
<letozaf_> so for the armhf+omap4 image should I report a bug ?
<balloons> Noskcaj, so I'm updating the live session testcase finally haha
<balloons> I know we were talking a little about it before xmas
<balloons> the first part is to add instructions for persistence that make sense
<balloons> you also wanted to create files, etc, to check the persistence
<Noskcaj> balloons, i have no part in live session. i don't think that was me
<balloons> ohh. gotcha
<Noskcaj> while you we away there were other testcases that need updating i did find
<balloons> did you add them to the list? I should probably archive our old work now
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TestcaseUpdates
<Noskcaj> balloons, note the very bottom, i'm not sure about the ppc one as we might close ppc down and i'm not sure ppc server i possible
<Noskcaj> and before i forget, can someone run an ubuntu daily install, and note when the (x) is at the top and when its not
<balloons> the 'x'?
<Noskcaj> yes
<Noskcaj> my netboot re-write is http://pad.ubuntu.com/wfjvrAzFq2, my oem re-write is http://pad.ubuntu.com/hROELLDhue
<Noskcaj> the oem needs kubuntu only updates, could we get scott to do that?
<balloons> Noskcaj, yes ask scottk
<Noskcaj> i have pinged him
<Noskcaj> phillw, can you try getting the -pwerpc guys to follow gilir's orders, i gave up an my mac can't boot usb
<phillw> Noskcaj: I cannot order to order people,
<Noskcaj> phillw, "orders:
<Noskcaj> * "orders"
<balloons> lol
<balloons> well, testing this failed open on raring
<balloons> usb disk creator blew up trying to start
<Noskcaj> lol
<letozaf_> I had quite a lot of problems with usb disk creator today
<letozaf_> had to use unetboot
<letozaf_> :(
<phillw> balloons: Ì cannot log a critical bug with Chromium, the reporting mechanism from Chromium fails and it needs to be reported upstream. Is michag or Chad back from their break?
<balloons> letozaf_, btw, you don't need to use unetboot
<balloons> you can simply copy the image straight to usb
<letozaf_> with dd ?
<balloons> yes
<balloons> dd if=myiso.iso of=/dev/sdb
<letozaf_> oh! never thought of this :) great
<balloons> yea, really slick
<phillw> Noskcaj: we have to run down problems in severity... a none working browser is pretty sad... one VM system not working against another is a another bad one.....
<balloons> been that way since hmm 10.04?
<balloons> not sure
<phillw> Noskcaj: for your issue, do you have the ability to change screen resolutuion on the VM?
<balloons> Noskcaj, so this 'x' thing
<balloons> what all do you mean?
<balloons> I'm in the installer now
<Noskcaj> phillw, is there anything that does work for you? balloons, it seems to come and go throughout the installer
<balloons> k, I
<balloons> i'll watch
<balloons> yep, it's gone
<balloons> ok, you got a bug for this?
<Noskcaj> balloons, no, if you could.
<ScottK> \o
<balloons> gonna check using 'try ubuntu' then install
<balloons> see if it changes anything
<Noskcaj> ScottK, http://pad.ubuntu.com/hROELLDhue is my work so-far, if you could finish it?
<balloons> hey ScottK
<Noskcaj> balloons, good idea
<phillw> Noskcaj: I got tied up on kvm bug, for which we have a workaround, I cannot test every testing system against all VM systems. I am pleased to see that the testdrive guys are also looking into your issues.... You better make sure the bug reports are there for them :D
<Noskcaj> phillw, yep, everything thats actually a bug is one, everything else is in the email
<phillw> Noskcaj: they need bug reports for each... the bug
<phillw> & wish lists
<Noskcaj> phillw, ok, i will make them now
<ScottK> Noskcaj: I don't have time to write the test case, but I can get it into the system if someone does.
<phillw> Noskcaj: you have to give the devs bug's to close, else their work does not count :D
<Noskcaj> phillw, ok.
<Noskcaj> ScottK, i was hoping you would at least know what to do for it. balloons, phillw or myself could upload it anyway. i guess i will try and finish it
<ScottK> Sorry.  Quite busy with $work ATM.
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> Noskcaj, hmm.. actually I think it's ok
<Noskcaj> balloons, what is?
<balloons> so, what's happening is that it doesn't want you to killl the installer once you start making disk changes
<balloons> that's what's happening
<Noskcaj> oh, never mind then. but it has the x at the restart prompt, i wonder what happens if its clicked
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> well, if it's only the installer it would close
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> on another unrelated topic, how can i get ubuntu on a hiapad hi802 / zealz gk802?
<balloons> Noskcaj, if googling doesn't present some images / instruction my guess is to start with the basic core image
<phillw> balloons: if you just want to log ##phillw - it's PPC stuff which may be useful when I bring Noskcaj up to speed on a request he has made
<balloons> or arm image, depending
<balloons> what instructions set does it support?
<balloons> btw -- asking on #ubuntu-arm may help
<Noskcaj> balloons, i did, they dodged the question
<balloons> ahh, well, that might be the asnwer
<balloons> heh
<balloons> see what happens when you get it
<letozaf_> I wanted to carry out the Ubuntuone tests, but the testcase: ubuntuone-client/ubo-001 that checks that the Ubuntuone client can be installed must be "old" I mean on a Raring fresh install it's already installed
<letozaf_> maybe the testcase should be updated
<Noskcaj> balloons, am i ok to upload the slightly edited oem install?
<balloons> ahh I see it
<balloons> yes, go ahead
<balloons> err well
<balloons> hmm
<Noskcaj> the highlighted bits are my only changes
<balloons> http://lubuntu.com/ doesn't exist
<balloons> only http://lubuntu.net.. no redirect :-(
<balloons> yea, go ahead though
<balloons> I was looking at this line        <dt>Launch 'firefox' and navigate to http://www.FAMILY.com</dt>
<balloons>                 <dd>The FAMILY homepage is loaded and displays properly</dd>
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> ok, so the netboot changes
<balloons> anyone having issues with apport not sending bug reports?
<Noskcaj> balloons, in raring? yup
<balloons> yes, raring
<balloons> bug for it?
<Noskcaj> no
<Noskcaj> and apport-collect doesn't work either
<balloons> let me look
<balloons> we need to open one
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/1060989
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1060989 in apport (Ubuntu) "Report isn't sent after clicking "Continue" while details load" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Noskcaj> ok.
<balloons> pitti mentions "Right, we didn't enable Launchpad reporting on Raring yet. They go to
<balloons> errors.ubuntu.com only at the moment."
<balloons> I can't believe they still haven't turned it on yet
<balloons> I will check with pitti at some point
<balloons> someone on raring wish to confirm? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1095443
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1095443 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Startup disk creator fails to load; "error talking to udisks service"" [Undecided,New]
<dkessel> switching the server to get package update from crashes update-manager on raring
<balloons> dkessel, hmm
<balloons> so, using update manager, changing the update server, then updating again causes a crash?
<dkessel> yes. that's what i did. trying again after apport is done
<dkessel> wait. apport is not working, right?
<dkessel> mh
<balloons> well, it's not pushing to lp yet
<balloons> ohh.. I got a crash too
<balloons> dkessel, well, let's get a bug filed for this if there isn't one
<dkessel> balloons: lesson learnt: don't pop() an empty list :)
<balloons> lol
<balloons> yikes 10.4 mb crash file
<TheLordOfTime> eesh
<TheLordOfTime> oops sorry wrong channel
 * TheLordOfTime hates laptop touchpads
<balloons> my favorite: UnreportableReason: This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and try again.
<dkessel> yeah :D
 * dkessel tries to find documentation on how submitting such a bug with apport files manually would work... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Development_release does not help...
<balloons> dkessel, you can use ubuntu-bug
<balloons> in this case, ubuntu-bug update-manager
<balloons> make sense?
<dkessel> balloons: ok - i guess you're doing that already now?
<balloons> dkessel, yes :-)
<balloons> but you can confirm and add stuff to it
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1095453
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1095453 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Changing download servers and updating crashes update-manager" [Undecided,New]
<dkessel> so i just write: "Confirmed on current package versions" ? or is "confirming" something different?
<dkessel> balloons: is writing a comment with "Confirmed on current package versions" enough as confirmation?
<balloons> dkessel, confirming is to set the status to confirmed
<balloons> it means someone besides the original poster confirm the issue
<balloons> make sense?
<balloons> once it's been set to confirmed it should show up to the bug folks and package maintainers to be triaged, etc, etc
<dkessel> balloons: ah, right. it is only shown after clicking the arrow next to the package name. i confirmed. and then i saw that it automatically got confirmed because i also said it affects me :)
 * TheLordOfTime glances because he can
<balloons> ahh.. didn't know that actually
<TheLordOfTime> BugSquad sometimes says don't do that
<TheLordOfTime> depending on the package ;)
<TheLordOfTime> sorry, had to say it :
<TheLordOfTime> :P *
<TheLordOfTime> but in your case i think you're fine with what you did :0
<TheLordOfTime> :) *
<balloons> not to reply and autoconfirm or ?
<dkessel> :)
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, to reply anyways
<balloons> ahh
<TheLordOfTime> but for the bug in question i think you're OK
<TheLordOfTime> ... oops and my sbuild is breaking again :/
 * TheLordOfTime walks off
<Noskcaj> in raring i just got the error: "sudo: timestamp too far into the future: Jan 3 20:00:37 2013" the command then ran fine, what happend?
<TheLordOfTime> dkessel, you did fine btw.
<TheLordOfTime> your responding says "It also affects here, I can confirm it" works.
<TheLordOfTime> usually just the initial confirmation is all :P
<dkessel> phew :)
<TheLordOfTime> but QA runs a tad differently than what i normally see as bug triaging, which is why i rarely touch $current_dev bugs :P
<TheLordOfTime> unless i'm the one who is working on them (usually happens in cases of certain server packages)
<balloons> yes yes
<balloons> we's cause trouble
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<balloons> Noskcaj, umm that's not impossible
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, hey, at least you guys find the bugs in packages that are at least coded semi-decently...
<balloons> what command?
<dkessel> TheLordOfTime, what server packages would that be to cause you some work? ;)
<TheLordOfTime> at least you guys don't have to maintain php5 :P
<TheLordOfTime> dkessel, not directly under server team purview but... nginx primarily, and php5-fpm related things.
<Noskcaj> balloons, sudo apt-get upgrade. sudo apt-get update had ran fine
<TheLordOfTime> outside of server, anything i say "I like this, i'll help" :P
<TheLordOfTime> but generally i just do general triaging ;)
 * TheLordOfTime returns to fixing sbuild
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, dkessel: the one thing Bug Squad, and particularly me, don't like, is seeing a thousand people post "I can confirm this" or "This happens to me."
<TheLordOfTime> two or three confirming things is okayish though ;0
<TheLordOfTime> ;) *
<balloons> yes.. the "me too" posts!
<TheLordOfTime> its when you get a billion people posting on one bug.... :P
<balloons> tacked on again and again
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<dkessel> right, that's why "affects me" was created i guess
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<Noskcaj> :( oem install, of all things has a bug
<TheLordOfTime> me, if i care about a bug, i just subscribe to the bug :P
<TheLordOfTime> although i'm already subscribed to the packages i primarily work with :P
<Noskcaj> the series name you input changes nothing, at least in Vbox
<balloons> Noskcaj, what do you mean
<balloons> I should do an oem install again.. haven't done one yet this cycle
<balloons> heh
<TheLordOfTime> whoo, Lubuntu's running smoothly in VM, compared to Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> Unity's a resource hog for VM testing of things :P
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: the reason you hate that is because it raises the bug heat and actually makes someone pull their finger out and have a look at it :P
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, actually, i don't like it because it causes autoconfirms and then we have to actually ask for apport information or more info for when there's not enough
<TheLordOfTime> or they file against the wrong package
<TheLordOfTime> and need some talking to.
<TheLordOfTime> oh, and my FAVORITE thing for bug workarounds that I just absolutely want to slap people for: "Manually downgrade the libraries to a prior release's version!"
<TheLordOfTime> i aplogize for the ranting, i should be ranting in a secret channel soemwhere :P
<Noskcaj> balloons, let me get the bug report finished and you will hopefully understand
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: we have to deal with humans, if you would stop beating the daleks up.... we would not have these problems :P
<Noskcaj> bug 1095465
<ubot5> bug 1095465 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu raring oem install series name is ignored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095465
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: then, my suggestion is to file a bug against bug-report and dis-allow you guys being pinged against a bug until a bug has the apport information, until that point it should simply show as 'incomplete'.
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, most of those that i see are server-team subscribed :P
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: then, please raise a bug! I'd love to confirm it from desktop side (I get all the lubuntu related ones, such as browser, media palyer... etc).
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, moment i find one i usually file it
<TheLordOfTime> unless its an issue of PEBKAC and my own fault :P
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: you're just picky :P try the DE bugs :D
<dkessel> DE?
<TheLordOfTime> desktop environment?
<TheLordOfTime> or are you talking about the german bugs :P
<phillw> dkessel:  ^^
<phillw> lol
 * phillw nicotine break
<Noskcaj> bug 1095465
<ubot5> bug 1095465 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu raring oem install series name is ignored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095465
<Noskcaj> balloons
<balloons> thx
<balloons> bbl
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-03
<noskcaj> I am back, on a phone, but back
<noskcaj> Is someone able to confirm the oes install bug?
<noskcaj> *oem
<Noskcaj> is anyone able to run an oem install?
<balloons> whew.. back.. umm, I will check tomorrow Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> balloons, ok, see you then
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, you awake yet?
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, you too.
<balloons> can't speak for phillw
<balloons> but I'm about
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, you need to read something, give me 3 seconds
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-quality/2013-January/003000.html and related responses
<TheLordOfTime> (and i betcha the IRCC would agree)
<balloons> however, I appreciate om26er's efforts in raising awareness.. We do utilize this channel for other things besides bugs, and generally we're discussing and confirming bugs we find in dev releases if we do dicuss bugs
<TheLordOfTime> which is why i lurk here.
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<TheLordOfTime> you know...
<TheLordOfTime> i have a proposal:
<TheLordOfTime> and i would LOVE if you could comment, bdmurray:
<om26er> balloons, bdmurray I have come to senses as well, given I was a bit unclear about this channel's purpose now its cleared. So we'll try to revive our BugSquad efforts the other way
<TheLordOfTime> the classroom is runing User Days in February.  I think that members of QA and bugs should run a session to raise awareness (a "Bugs and QA 101") for both teams and how they coordinate with each other, and how they differ.
<TheLordOfTime> also, bdmurray, there should be a "Bugs for the End User" session, giving an entry level session about bugs.
<TheLordOfTime> (nobody's ever rallied for that thoug)
<TheLordOfTime> or, we should have a higher QA/BugSquad presence during a more technical run of -classroom
<TheLordOfTime> (heck, even have a UDS presence)
<balloons> sounds good om26er I wish you the best
<TheLordOfTime> ... oh COME ON
<TheLordOfTime> how hard is it to keep sbuild working...
 * TheLordOfTime walks off
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, we are having sessions this month.. gema will actually be talking about bugs
<om26er> TheLordOfTime, end users better not be introduced to bugs ;)
<TheLordOfTime> om26er, i meant bug reporting
<TheLordOfTime> om26er, you'd be surprised how many bugs i see filed against unrelated packages :p
<balloons> not from a bug squad perspective though
<om26er> balloons, thanks :)
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, when're you holding the session(s)?
<TheLordOfTime> (its not on any calendar)
 * TheLordOfTime may want to lurk
<balloons> we have to finalize dates
<balloons> it's on the list this week to punch them down
<TheLordOfTime> that'd be why its not on any calendar :P
<balloons> I owe liz an email
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, thanks for stopping in, apparently this was resolved prior to you stopping by, in case there was additional input needed from the -bugs side of thing, i wanted you to be nearby :)
<TheLordOfTime> thanks much.
 * TheLordOfTime goes to fix his local builders now.
<hggdh> actually, I propose we move the discussion to -bugs
<balloons> Noskcaj, howdy
<balloons> I updated the bug with my findings
<Noskcaj> balloons, hello, i saw that.
<Noskcaj> my reason for thinking it's a bug is that is where manufacturers name the machine e.g. dell-52845
<balloons> yes, I agree
<balloons> xnox would have to tell us the intended behavoir
<balloons> also, I noticed that if you change the default in oem, it's blank during user setup
<Noskcaj> interesting
<dkessel> i just filed bug 1095777
<ubot5> bug 1095777 in telepathy-logger (Ubuntu) "package libtelepathy-logger3 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: Versuch, »/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtelepathy-logger.so.3.2.0« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket libtelepathy-logger2:amd64 0.6.0-1 ist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095777
<dkessel> to reproduce, you just need to try and update a raring vm to the current package versions. hm. thinking about it.... is this not a bug but a normal temporary issue in a development version?
<balloons> dkessel, yes libtelepathy is in flux atm
<balloons> I believe there is a bug on it
<balloons> empathy fails to open atm, among other things
<dkessel> balloons: oops... and a duplicate of it now :)
<balloons> no worries
<balloons> let's find it and dupe it
<balloons> I was just looking at it a couple days ago
<balloons> however, in general, this stuff can happen during the development cycle
<dkessel> btw apport is reporting bugs automatically again in raring
<dkessel> no mor 404
<balloons> yay
<balloons> I didn't get an answer, but maybe they saw my request
<balloons> hehe
<dkessel> hm. is it better to run my vm in english? it would make the log output more useful to non-german people :)
<balloons> heh.. yea,  I suppose that
<balloons> that's not a bad idea.. testing non-english stuff is always good
<balloons> but reporting and logs in english is good
<dkessel> hm. too bad i can't change the language because my package database because of libtelepathy :/
<dkessel> found the original on, marking my one as dupe (original: 1095745)
<balloons> awesome, good stuff
<xnox> balloons: which behavoir are you after? =)
<balloons> hey xnox -- umm let me nab the bug
<balloons> it's oem setup tuff
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1095465
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1095465 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu raring oem install series name is ignored" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> so in short, what should the series name do for the oem install? it doesn't change the machine name default
<xnox> balloons: right series name has nothing to do with machine name. But it's interesting to know why that user is expecting it to be.
<balloons> and additionally, if you change the machine name default it doesn't carry over to the user install
<balloons> xnox, kk.. I wasn't sure. what should the series name affect? Anything?
<xnox> balloons: it is suppose to store series id somewhere under /var/log/installer/*, and include them in apport bug reports as a means of identifying the batch of identical machines.
<xnox> balloons: it should not change anything else at all.
<balloons> got it.. so since we're chatting about oem installs.. can you answer the question about machine name defaults? will it only default to a machine name on the user install if you leave it alone (accept the default) on the oem install?
<balloons> I expected the user install to mirror the oem install machine name..
<xnox> well. if there is network it tries to do dns lookup and use that name, if that fails we use something by default "$username-laptop" or something like that.
<balloons> right.. so, your not going to use the oem machine name at all during user
<balloons> so it's weird then why it came up blank for me
<xnox> balloons: it is really a bad idea to ship thousands of machines all defaulting to hostname "model1000" they will collide.
<xnox> balloons: black? even after you started typing your name in?
<xnox> s/black/blank/
<balloons> xnox, my expectation was to default to my username - OEMname of something
<balloons> regardless, yes, it was blank
<balloons> I would be happy to repeat it, and file a bug.. assuming this is not expected
<balloons> sounds like :-)
<xnox> balloons: OEM series should be something like "thinkpad-t43-555546877-batch32-factory65-line2-shift4", e.g. nothing human sensible, but something that is uniquickly identifiable and tracable back to production line logs/batches/orders.
<xnox> that would be a very ugly hostname =/
<xnox> balloons: it should not be black during the actual oem-config (i.e. when you reboot the second time as "end-user" after finalised & prepared install)
<balloons> xnox, k.. I'll close with your explaination, and file a new one for the blank issue
<balloons> ty ty!
<xnox> ack.
<balloons> hey letozaf_
<letozaf_> hello balloons
<letozaf_> howzit ?
<balloons> I'm looking at your merges
<letozaf_> the evince and nautilus tests do not work unfortunatly
<letozaf_> *unfortunately*
<balloons> formatting is a bit weird tho
<balloons> python has to have it's indenting be exact :-)
<letozaf_> oh! let me look at them I thought they were ok
<letozaf_> but can you run them or have you errors ?
<letozaf_> I could run them
<balloons> might just be my client
<balloons> hmmm
<balloons> nvm
<balloons> yep, it's my client identing
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> are you using tabs or spaces? ideally 4 spaces
<letozaf_> well usually I use tabs, sometimes spaces
<letozaf_> let me see...
<balloons> anyways, i'll try running them in a sec
<letozaf_> yes 4
<letozaf_> they do not work :(
<letozaf_> looks like evince's window does not have focus so
<letozaf_> when you press F11 or F9 nothing happens
<letozaf_> same with screenshot and nautilus
<letozaf_> :'(
<dkessel> are you guys talking about manual tests converted to autopilot tests?
<balloons> gotcha..
<balloons> dkessel, yes indeed
<balloons> letozaf_ has been writing some autopilot conversions
<Noskcaj> letozaf_, are you going to convert the gedit testcase to leafpad, kwrite, ect.
<balloons> bah.. geany is making me sad
<dkessel> i read about it the other day. it looks like a nice idea. i was surprised to see that autopilot is a part of unity though. i would've thought it would be better to evolve autopilot independently of unity, and have autopilot as a dependency when running unity tests
<balloons> dkessel, the latter is what's happening now
<letozaf_> Noskcaj, if balloons says so yes, otherwise no
<dkessel> balloons, oh - nice
<balloons> hence, why we can utilize it now :-)
<dkessel> hmm... the python version used is still 2.x, right? but what the hell - i might help creating/converting tests too. gives my some practice in python :)
<balloons> ever written python or another language?
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> yea, give it a whirl
<dkessel> learnt c/c++/c#/java at university. only just learned python3 in the christmas holidays ;)
<balloons> gotcha
<balloons> yea, this is relaxing stuff
<letozaf_> :-D
<dkessel> is there a "worklist" like at the hackfest? with who is doing what, what is needed, etc...?
<balloons> dkessel, hmm.. we could easily make such a thing
<balloons> bascially the list atm is to convert our existing
<balloons> since we have an lp project now, I'd like to use it and not a wiki to do this
<dkessel> ok :)
<balloons> meaning, I'd like to put that work and assignments, etc into the project on lp if possible
<balloons> not used lp in that way..
<balloons> so it's new to me, but I'm hoping/assuming it's possible
<balloons> after I finish this merge I'll have a look at doing that
<balloons> right now though, let me give you the list
<balloons> and you can see what's in bzr and what's not, so it's easy to see what's been done / working on and what hasn't
<balloons> dkessel, this is the list of package tests; http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/series/30/testsuites
<balloons> for our purposes, we'll ignore the unity and webapp tests
<letozaf_> by the way, balloons, but how are we supposed to test network manager with autopilot ?
<letozaf_> I mean you need to plug in and unplug the network cable
<letozaf_> to test it
<letozaf_> suppose autopilot cannot do that ;)
<dkessel> you underestimate the power of autopilot ;)
<balloons> ROFL
<balloons> you could simulate it, but I agree
<balloons> hence it's why the drones can't yet replace us
<letozaf_> yeah! maybe we just disable and enable networking...
<balloons> they've done some neat things
<dkessel> you could run the test on a dedicated machine with a simple robot attached ;) that moved the network plug in and out
<balloons> faking sounds cards, etc
<balloons> faking monitors
<balloons> making hardware bits to fake things
<letozaf_> well I would really like to see how they made the faking things... must be interesting
<balloons> it is.. I should ping someone to talk a bit about it
<balloons> I don't have intimate details sadly
<balloons> and if I did, I don't remember them
<balloons> hah!
<letozaf_> :)
<dkessel> balloons, i guess i should be able to convert the fileroller test, as a start. i will try it on the weekend. just so you know and nobody does duplicate work...
<balloons> got it dkessel thanks!
<dkessel> hm to create tests, will i still need unity source like it says here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/QA/Autopilot? or can i get autopilot "standalone" from somewhere else?
<balloons> no, you don't need unity
 * balloons goes to look at link
<balloons> dkessel, if possible have a look at my blog posts
<balloons> goes through writing a testcase (converting one actually)
<balloons> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/
<dkessel> ah i see, nice
<dkessel> *sigh* me and my "old" precise...
<balloons> umm..
<balloons> well, you might skate by running precise
<balloons> use the autopilot ppa
<dkessel> *checks ppa*
<balloons> you may have to use the quantal version.. but I'm guessing you could kludge it
<letozaf_> dkessel, what about using a virutal machine... should work
<letozaf_> create a VM in Virtualbox for autopilot tests
<letozaf_> with quantal
<dkessel> alright :) you guys are right
<balloons> nothing wrong with precise btw.. I use it on my netbook
<balloons> and quantal on my wife's box
<balloons> but I'm always running ubuntu+1
<dkessel> i'm doing it the other way around... on my normal private laptop (this one) i run precise, for stability and less daily frustration ;) on the netbooks i run raring
<letozaf_> yeah on my notebook I've got Quantal and Raring, but there's always a free partition for tests so if I need I can install Precise
<letozaf_> the advantage of a VM is that you do not have to reboot
<balloons> lol.. yea, daily frustration i suppose is part of the fun.. haha
<balloons> but yea precise is really nice
<letozaf_> balloons, could you run the evince test ?
<dkessel> on a netbook, would you normally run x64 or i386?
<balloons> I run 64tput.pdf
<letozaf_> yeah you're running evince test :) (tput.pdf)
<balloons> lol
<balloons> yes I am
<dkessel> :D
<dkessel> hmm just re-installing raring daily on one of my netbooks and the trackpad is not working
<dkessel> let's see if that stops me from installing
<balloons> keyboard commands ftw
<dkessel> i guess there should still be options displayed in the boot menu when booting from the iso?
<balloons> umm if you press something
<balloons> else it just boots
<dkessel> ok
<letozaf_> balloons, I'm going to bed now it's quite late. let me know about the tests :)
<balloons> yes, I will
<balloons> I'll check them in
<balloons> no matter what
<balloons> you did have tabs in there, so I'm killing them and using 4 spaces
<balloons> I'll merge nautilus tests too
<letozaf_> ok
<balloons> ohh one thing
<letozaf_> the screenshot, nautilus and evince tests have problems
<letozaf_> yes?
<balloons> this output.pdf thing
<balloons> where is it created?
<letozaf_> under Documents directory in the users home dir
<balloons> yes, but how is it created?
<balloons> ohh nvm
<balloons> I see
<balloons> kk
<letozaf_> Well I open help with F1
<balloons> yep,. i get it
<balloons> g-night
<letozaf_> ok buona notte :)
<letozaf_> hope we find a way to fix them :)
<letozaf_> bye
<balloons> kk
<balloons> hey welcome ;-)
<veebers> balloons: hello :-)
<balloons> hey.. you missed our earlier discussions.. but it will be nice to have you lurking
<balloons> alright, so  bzr branch lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests  has letzoaf's code in tit
<thomi> balloons: ok, got it. Which tests should I be looking at?
<balloons> well, I was working on evince, which was the pending merge
<thomi> ahhh, I see the issue
<balloons> specifically, there's a few open ?'s comment lines in there
<balloons> I and other folks have just left comment lines when we couldn't actually perform the task ;-)
<thomi> basically, 'self.start_app_window' isn't what you want to use. I'll write a short test case and push up a separate branch so you can see it working
<thomi> I'll do something simple - gedit maybe'
<balloons> ok, there is a gedit case
<balloons> umm in there, there's several gaps.. checking for windows or panels opening.. or for text, etc
<balloons> regardless.. yes.. show me the light ;-0
<thomi> hmm, gedit is doing some really strange things.
<thomi> like, when I open it, the default tab shows a 'busy' spinner in the tab header, and doesn't accept any keyboard input
 * thomi investigates
<balloons> ahh.. yea, when I tried messing with introspection on gedit, it was quite odd
 * thomi swears
<thomi> alesage: are you aware that the autopilot-gtk package (in raring anyway) is essentially empty?
<thomi> alesage: this is the contents of the package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1493751/
<alesage> thomi brrtwha?
<thomi> no gtk module installed
<alesage> thomi sorry let me investigate
<thomi> no worries - I'll try building a local package
<balloons> thomi.. well, it's late for me now
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-04
<balloons> umm, want to just commit something, and we'll chat about it tomorrow/
<thomi> balloons: sure
<balloons> same time, same place :-)
<balloons> thanks mate
<thomi> balloons: if I get somethng working I'll email you
<thomi> no worries
<balloons> i hope you do
<balloons> that would be excellent
<Amacidia> Hi everyone. Names David. I just emailed the ubuntu-quality list about an hour ago and was told this channel is a good place to communicate with other testers. I wouldn't say that I am an expert ubuntu user, but I have ubuntu experience, specifically with server. I'm hoping to start ISO testing soon.
<Amacidia> Apparently there are some learning sessions coming up ?
<Amacidia> That might be some handy training
<Noskcaj> Amacidia, yes, the dates aren't set in stone but they should be done by the end of the month
<Amacidia> Excellent, thanks Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> np, you might want to install testdrive, it's very useful
<Amacidia> That is what I'm planning to do
<Amacidia> I have a i5 with 4gigs of ram. Between ubuntu 12.10 and testdrive, I hope it works out!
<Noskcaj> should do fine, just change testdrive to use 1gb of ram, ubuntu only uses one
<juggalonaut1> noskcaj im in
<Noskcaj> juggalonaut1, hello, don't expect much talk in here for a few more hours. is your system up und running enough to do a few tests that i will run you through?
<juggalonaut1> yes
<Noskcaj> juggalonaut1, first, join this https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa and the mailing list. then install testdrive and virtualbox from the software centre, ping me when you're done
<juggalonaut1> i have done the mailing list earlier today and ok
<Noskcaj> the lubuntu one? some info on irc nicknames(we should have a wiki on this): phillw=phill whiteside, balloons=the boss=nicholas skaggs, ask me for anyone one else
<Noskcaj> and pressing tab finishes peoples names
 * phillw grr @ Noskcaj for false ping :P
<Noskcaj> lol, anything you wanted to add?
<Noskcaj> Amacidia, pay attention, this will help you as well
<Noskcaj> once you have testdrive and vbox, open testdrive
<phillw> Noskcaj: well, if you refer to someone in chat, break their name up... ball_oons is the name, but will not cause a ping, just as Nosk_aj or gili_r etc will not ping them when we are just chatting :D
<Noskcaj> phillw, i know, i didn't break b'alloons's up because he's not online and i didn't for yours because i'm funny
 * phillw ::SIGH:: and I'm dealing with a user on FB getting them secure in their mind to actually trust Tor to hide their foot-print? I think you know that person...
<Noskcaj> lol
<juggalonaut1> they are installed
<phillw> Noskcaj: ... poke
<Noskcaj> juggalonaut1, open testdrive, the go edit, preference. phillw hello
<Noskcaj> done?
<juggalonaut1> going
<phillw> Noskcaj: please answer you PM
<juggalonaut1> yes
<Noskcaj> make sure release = raring, then go to the virtualisation tab
<juggalonaut1> i am in prefrences
<juggalonaut1> there
<Noskcaj> take your pick on hypervisor, i use vbox, phill uses kvm. make sure memory is 1024mb. i have to go for a sec, i will be back soon
<juggalonaut1> ok
<juggalonaut1> that is done
<Noskcaj> next tab. pick what distro's you want to test, then restart testdrive
<Noskcaj> downlaod an iso through testdrive
<juggalonaut1> its opening now
<juggalonaut1> how do you download the iso via testdrive
<Noskcaj> tick it then press sync
<juggalonaut1> ok
<Noskcaj> http://planet.ubuntu.com/ is a compilation of community blogs, quite interesting. http://qa.ubuntu.com/ is the testing homepage. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ is the iso tracker, where you submit results from daily installs. http://package.qa.ubuntu.com/ is the package tracker, only active in candence weeks. can't think of anything else you will need to know.
<juggalonaut1> ok
<juggalonaut1> im at 24%
<Noskcaj> kk
<juggalonaut1> 83%
<Noskcaj> juggalonaut1, what iso are you downloading?
<juggalonaut1> mythbuntu
<Noskcaj> note the what
<Noskcaj> ok?
<juggalonaut1> its the other type of linux i have wanted to try
<juggalonaut1> i use ubuntu tho
<juggalonaut1> i know it by heart
<juggalonaut1> its done launching now
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> good night all..
<balloons> thanks for filling folks in Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> balloons, np. you were on?
<Noskcaj> sorry for the ping then
<balloons> no no.. lol, I just got on, and noticed the time
<balloons> :-)
<Noskcaj> juggalonaut1, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/33052/testcases has the current testcases for mythbuntu amd64, please run one, record any errors you find
<Noskcaj> and as a comment write "run in Vbox" or "run in KVM", i advise against kvm as it is temporarily broken
<juggalonaut1> hey noskcaj its saying my cu is not compatable i need pae for it
<juggalonaut1> cpu***
<juggalonaut1> i use vbox
<Noskcaj> sigh, i thought that might happen. did you install Vbox?
<juggalonaut1> yes
<Noskcaj> open it
<juggalonaut1> ok
<juggalonaut1> should i shut down the already open vbox
<Noskcaj> yes, but remember its name(at the top)
<juggalonaut1> ok
<Noskcaj> find the vm you where just running, e.g. testdrive-16
<Noskcaj> select it, click settings
<juggalonaut1> its open and it was testdrive 5 and its selected
<Noskcaj> open settings(for it), go system, click the cpu tab
<juggalonaut1> im seeing processor not cpu
<Noskcaj> oops, yeah, that. now toggle pae/nx
<juggalonaut1> ok and im getting a error message about my ram
<juggalonaut1> its saying not enough is left for my host os
<Noskcaj> oh, how much ram do you have?
<juggalonaut1> 1.10 gigs altho i have ran a windows virtual on this same computer before and it was fine with the same ram
<Noskcaj> yeah, no vm testing for you unless you run xubuntu or lubuntu
<Noskcaj> you could try only 512 for vbox
<juggalonaut1> lol ok and i will try that
<Noskcaj> but i doubt it will work
<juggalonaut1> im trying now ill let you know
<juggalonaut1> its loading
<juggalonaut1> it is currently running
<juggalonaut1> i am at the home screen
<Noskcaj> :), now try to finish a testcase
<juggalonaut1> ok i need a lil help with that
<Noskcaj> ok, i dont have a mythbuntu iso, whats the problem
<juggalonaut1> how od i finish a testcaseis m Q
<juggalonaut1> do**
<juggalonaut1> my*
<Noskcaj> idk, mythbuntu confuses me, please get a different iso and tell me which one
<juggalonaut1> ok what one do you know
<Noskcaj> i recommend xubuntu as it is low ram usage, as is lubuntu
<juggalonaut1> ok
<juggalonaut1> downloading
<Noskcaj> so xubuntu amd64?
<juggalonaut1> i only have a 32 cpu
<juggalonaut1> altho i am able to run a 64 on it
<Noskcaj> oh, then can you do lubuntu i386
<juggalonaut1> i run 64 ubuntu on a 32 cpu sometimes
<Noskcaj> ok, take your pick. you should have 64bit though
<juggalonaut1> lol ok
<Noskcaj> its not a 64nit cpu then
<juggalonaut1> i hate swapiness
<Noskcaj> ok
<juggalonaut1> i forgot to drop it to 10%
<Noskcaj> you do xubuntu i386 i will do xubuntu Amd64
<Noskcaj> lol
<juggalonaut1> AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-40
<juggalonaut1> i guess i do have a 64
<tgm4883> questions on mythbuntu?
<juggalonaut1> were wondering how to finish the testing
<tgm4883> is there a confusing part somewhere?
<tgm4883> link?
<juggalonaut1> no we are just going to do xubuntu
<Noskcaj> the testcase in general confuses me, thats why i dont test it
<Noskcaj> ping me when your download has finished
<juggalonaut1> noskcaj im at 40% on download
<tgm4883> well if it's confusing, we should see why
<Noskcaj> k
<juggalonaut1> do you know of a way to lower swappiness w/o restarting the computer
<Noskcaj> afternoon pitti_
<juggalonaut1>  do you know of a way to lower swappiness w/o restarting the computer
<pitti_> Good morning
<pitti> hey Noskcaj
<pitti> happy new year everyone!
<Noskcaj> happy new year, only 4 days late
<juggalonaut1> i was gona say that lol
<juggalonaut1> so anyone have any idea on how to change the swappiness without restarting the computer
<Noskcaj> no
<Noskcaj> !wait
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> by this time, you could have just restarted the computer
<Noskcaj> lol
<Noskcaj> tgm4883, isn't it meant to be step by step like everything else? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/33052/testcases/1442/results
<juggalonaut1> ok thank you and i dont like to shut off my computer when im downloading a iso
<tgm4883> Noskcaj, isn't that step by step?
<Noskcaj> just untick the iso, it keeps what it downloaded
<Noskcaj> i'm only 26% anyway
<tgm4883> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1442/info
<juggalonaut1> im almost done
<Noskcaj> tgm4883, not really, compared it to the other testcases, anyone should be able to understand
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> Noskcaj, I'm guessing your issue is with "Go though the Ubiquity install as you would any other install. Most options won't matter for this testcase, but be sure to choose the following options"
<Noskcaj> exactly
<tgm4883> I suppose I could write that all out, but I wasn't sure it was necessary. I've listed the only options that should matter
<tgm4883> I wrote the testcase with the thought that anyone using the test case, would have done an Ubiquity install before
<juggalonaut1> i am restarting my computer ill be back on in like 3 min
<tgm4883> Noskcaj, would listing what page each bullet point is on make it more easy to understand? Or do I really need to write out every step?
<Noskcaj> tgm4883, i don't really know, talk to balloons tomorrow. he might add it to the testcase jam wiki page
<tgm4883> ok
<juggalonaut1> i am back
<juggalonaut1> do you have the install done noskcaj
<Noskcaj> juggalonaut1, ok, i'm on 85%. start and the click the release notes link
<juggalonaut1> ok
<juggalonaut1> after the pae thing again
<Noskcaj> do the same workaround :(
<juggalonaut1> yea
<juggalonaut1> i think i will always half to lol its ok
<juggalonaut1> lower ram also
<Noskcaj> you will, until someone fixes the bug
<juggalonaut1> ehhh its ok
<Noskcaj> juggalonaut1, so you should see bug 1065789 and bug 1080437. add the to the bugs category
<ubot5> bug 1065789 in ubuntu-website-content "the release notes link in installer points to www.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065789
<ubot5> bug 1080437 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "no background during the 13.04 daily install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080437
<Noskcaj> thanks ubot5
<Noskcaj> !botsnack
<ubot5> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<juggalonaut1> where would this be all i see is a message to upgrade bios but it bypasses it
<Noskcaj> keep waiting, that means nothing
<juggalonaut1> ok im at the install screen
<Noskcaj> click release notes
<Noskcaj> it loads ubuntu.com does it not?
<juggalonaut1> yes it does
<Noskcaj> close that, the lack of a background is the other bug, click install xubuntu
<juggalonaut1> ok
<juggalonaut1> should i go through the full install
<Noskcaj> if you tick "install third party software" the installer freezes for about 5 minutes. bug 1087409
<ubot5> bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "*buntu dailys take 3 minutes to get to the next screen if install mp3 is selected." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087409
<Noskcaj> click next
<Noskcaj> *continue
<Noskcaj> are you running the manual partitioning testcase?
<juggalonaut1> going to it now
<Noskcaj> k, add the three bugs seen so far
<juggalonaut1> the something else option right
<Noskcaj> yep
<Noskcaj> click new partition table
<Noskcaj> then continue, repeat. bug 1087823 appears
<ubot5> bug 1087823 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "in the manual partitioning page the "new partition table" gets more buttons every time you click it" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087823
<juggalonaut1> it is not showing any bugs or anything at all its just going like there is nothing wrong
<Noskcaj> really?
<juggalonaut1> yea
<Noskcaj> click new partition table again
<juggalonaut1> i have a black background behint the installer and no error messages at all
<Noskcaj> no error messages is a given, you should have seen the bugs i have shown you
<juggalonaut1> ok im seing the multiple buttons
<Noskcaj> yep, now get upto the slideshow appearing by doing as the testcase says
<juggalonaut1> o ok yea
<juggalonaut1> do wha
<juggalonaut1> o ok
<Noskcaj> :)
<Noskcaj> tell me when you get upto the slideshow
<juggalonaut1> so go through the install process
<juggalonaut1> ???
<Noskcaj> yep
<Noskcaj> the testcase should show you how
<juggalonaut1> its the same as ubuntu right???
<juggalonaut1> if so i know it
<Noskcaj> yes
<juggalonaut1> ok and i missed the error codes can you please repeat them sorry and where do i submit them???
<Noskcaj> they are both higher up in the chat and they are visible buy mousing over the bug icons in the testcase. you put them in to the "bugs" section at the bottom of the page
<Noskcaj> the "codes" are the bug numbers, they are what launchpad uses for filing
<juggalonaut1> ok hold on so i can open launchpad
<Noskcaj> you don't have to
<Noskcaj> note that the slideshow still says 12.10, the last bug i know of for the xubuntu installer. bug 087848
<ubot5> bug 87848 in GNOME media utilities "Cyrillic titles from cddb are encoded" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/87848
<Noskcaj> oops, bug 1087848
<ubot5> bug 1087848 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "no login background lubuntu daily 13.04 Vbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087848
<juggalonaut1> ok im back computer froze
<juggalonaut1> so where on the bottom of the page is the bugs thing
<Noskcaj> juggalonaut1, very bottom of http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/33051/testcases/1302/results i think you need an account though
<Noskcaj> i have to go now, bye
<juggalonaut1> ok bye
<juggalonaut1> what do i put for hardware profile???
<Noskcaj_afk> juggalonaut1, you only use that if testing on real hardware, just leave it. try and copy my report
<juggalonaut1> i have it all done and would it be better to give more feedback if i partitoned my hdd and acually did a real install
<juggalonaut1> cause i can
<juggalonaut1> u back
<Noskcaj> yep
<juggalonaut1> kool so do u kno if it would be better for me to do that
<Noskcaj> it would help slightly, you should talk to baloons or phill tommorow about
<juggalonaut1> ok i will if im on im headed to pennsylvania
<Noskcaj> ok
<juggalonaut1> i was running xubuntu and had a problem also
<juggalonaut1> anytime i would run over a button or soemthing you can click the mouse would dissapear
<Noskcaj> juggalonaut1, interesting. run sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop to try lubuntu as well
<juggalonaut1> can i just use the test drive still
<juggalonaut1> if so desktop or alternate
<Noskcaj> run that command and lubuntu install beside xubuntu, no work required
<juggalonaut1> ok
<juggalonaut1> i half to reinstall it
<juggalonaut1> i just realised it does it through the whole install as whell
<Noskcaj> was this in your vm or you main install?
<Noskcaj> either way, filed a bug
<juggalonaut1> VM
<juggalonaut1> i didnt do a real install on my hdd
<juggalonaut1> and would i put that in comments
<Noskcaj> yep, run it again tomorrow and if the same bug appears, report it.
<juggalonaut1> ok i edited my first report and put it in so ill check again when i can
<Noskcaj> i'm just changing the report to say completed rather than in progress
<Noskcaj> wait, i can't. can you?
<juggalonaut1> i make my own report i think it was under my signin but ill try
<juggalonaut1> should i put it as passed or failed
<Noskcaj> passed if you reached a desktop at the very end
<juggalonaut1> i did so ok
<juggalonaut1> it let me set it as passed
<juggalonaut1> noskcaj
<juggalonaut1> are you still here
<Noskcaj> juggalonaut1, yep, was eating
<juggalonaut1> ok i have xubuntu installed and running again what was that command for terminal
<Noskcaj> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Noskcaj> can be run from any *buntu. as can "xubuntu-desktop", "ubuntu-desktop" and whatever the kubntu one is.
<Noskcaj> you may want to edit your bug report. you have a lubuntu only bug down
<juggalonaut1> im lost what ???
<juggalonaut1> it is in the xubuntu
<juggalonaut1> idk if you can see it
<juggalonaut1> but here is the link
<juggalonaut1> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/33051/testcases/1302/results/
<Noskcaj> bug 1087848 should be bug 1087823
<ubot5> bug 1087848 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "no login background lubuntu daily 13.04 Vbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087848
<ubot5> bug 1087823 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "in the manual partitioning page the "new partition table" gets more buttons every time you click it" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087823
<juggalonaut1> is that right???
<juggalonaut1> i changed it
<Noskcaj> yep
<juggalonaut1> ok and i just started it up in lubuntu
<Noskcaj> https://www.facebook.com/groups/lubuntu.official/ has some interesting lubuntu desktops
<juggalonaut1> nice
<juggalonaut1> nice one noskcaj
<juggalonaut1> is anyone on
<dkessel> pitti: thanks for the merge. too bad some of the tests are failing. but reading over the log i saw that most tests seem to be skipped anyway :/
<pitti> dkessel: there's quite a few succeeding ones
<pitti> dkessel: but the ones that differ by a trailing slash on file names look weird -- they don't look build environment specific at all
<dkessel> pitti: i won't have much time to look at it in the next days because of work
<pitti> dkessel: no biggie; once we enable the "failing tests block migration into ubuntu", we can just disable the upstream tests
<dkessel> pitti: i don't understand
<pitti> dkessel: I mean if you don't have time/want to work on them, as soon as they become critical we can disable that autopkgtest
<dkessel> ah, ok
<balloons>  alesage do you know if thomi got anywhere last night with the autopilot example?
<alesage> balloons, no I don't--I think one of the autopilot-gtk dependencies needs updating to raring
<balloons> ahh.. so did he pawn that off on you?
<alesage> balloons, yes I intend to look into
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> ty
<alesage> balloons, np
<balloons> ok SergioMeneses so go ahead and branch
<balloons>  bzr branch lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests
<SergioMeneses> kk
<SergioMeneses> done
<balloons> k, so you can re-use one of those as the shell
<balloons> go ahead and hop into the pad
<balloons> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uHcjCa80Qt
<balloons> and we'll start writing the first pieces for the eog conversion
<balloons> then we'll get you to commit it back and propose a merge ;-)
<SergioMeneses> great!... Im going to check it these days
<balloons> here's the link to the manual testcase
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1416/info
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ty a lot for all! you rock!
<balloons> let me know when your ready to start, hehe.. I know there's a bit of setup
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect! ill do it
<letozaf_> Hi balloons, you there ?
<balloons> hello, indeed
<balloons> time for some autopilot work letozaf_
<balloons> :-)
<letozaf_> yes :)
<letozaf_> have you got time ?
<balloons> yes, all reserved :-)
<balloons> I wanted to chat with you and Noskcaj about an idea for keeping track of tasks
<balloons> and phillw njin and dkessel too if they are about
<balloons> I think Sergio is gone now
<letozaf_> ok
<dkessel> yes, I am reading :)
<balloons> so, I found out lp doesn't really offer much for task tracking, and I was refferred to looking @ trello instead
<balloons> I've used it in the past as a sort of collaborative to-do list
<balloons> https://trello.com/
<letozaf_> -->letozaf is looking at trello.com
<letozaf_> looks good
<dkessel> a fog creek product. sounds good ;)
<balloons> https://trello.com/board/autopilot-tests/50e735ad7351f0a64e00040c
<balloons> So, I'm guessing it could look something like this.. let me add some stuff
<Noskcaj> oops, my backtrack download cancelled everything else
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> So, can you see the board?
<Noskcaj> yep
<letozaf_> yes I can and I also subscribed :)
<dkessel> yup. and it updated without me refreshing the page. this is so post-2000 :)
<dkessel> ok i'll register
<letozaf_> I'm getting all the notifications of the changes you make
<balloons> does it make sense? We can add more statuses, etc
<balloons> so, then we can make other lists to keep track of the manual testcases as well, etc
<letozaf_> yes, can you write something more descriptive in the needs review column ?
<letozaf_> I mean like what needs to be reviewed about, lets say, evince, for instance
<letozaf_> like a check list ...
<Noskcaj> balloons, as something slightly related, can we add a timer for how long since each testcase was done?
<dkessel> one should probably write the date/time when he/she last changed the status of a test
<dkessel> oh wait you can see that by clicking items
<balloons> umm, I haven't used this a bunch, but you can add comments and descriptions, so sure
<balloons> Noskcaj, what do you mean by a timer?
<Noskcaj> balloons, so you can see how many days since the testcase was last run
<balloons> from?
<balloons> I'm a bit confused...
<balloons> ok great, well if you all like it, sign up and I'll add you
<balloons> and add the rest of the targetted stuff
<balloons> if adds your "face" to what you've claimed ;-)
<Noskcaj> A timer that resets every time the testcase is completed.
<letozaf_> I've signed already
<balloons> Noskcaj, as far as executing these tests, we'll be doing them ad-hoc, and as part of the cadence stuff
<balloons> they'll go on the tracker the same way our other tests work and are reported
<balloons> we still have to work through making it easier to report, but we'll hammer it out :-)
<Noskcaj> ok. the timer idea was for the iso tracker
<balloons> we might want something more, or a better interface I suppose, but I don't see that as happening right away
<dkessel> you can add me too
<balloons> yes, makes sense
<balloons> k, let me look
<balloons> can you add yourself?
<njin> I will subscribe only if you sjow us the face of your dog ;-P
<balloons> njin, hello!
<njin> hy
<balloons> I do have a pic of my dog actually
<balloons> one sec
 * dkessel checks site for clues on how to join
<dkessel> haha, can color the cards... like say red on the left, then orange, yellow and green when you move them to the right ;)
<balloons> did I get everyone?
<Noskcaj> yep
<letozaf_> I'm ok
<letozaf_> maybe we can all choose a color so we will see at a glance who's doing what
<letozaf_> or who did what
<dkessel> if we are not more than six people...
<Noskcaj> my list of questions/ideas since i'm going to the beach in an hour or so. timer on iso tracker, why is there no lubuntu/xubuntu autopilot testcases?, can we add a ubiquity changelog similar to the d-i one to the iso tracker, when are the classroom sessions happening.
<Noskcaj> good idea letozaf_
<letozaf_> you can also add a check list, cool!
<letozaf_> thanks Noskcaj :)
<balloons> ohh colors!
<balloons> Noskcaj, excellent questions
<balloons> 1) let's add it as a bug request for a feature
<balloons> 2) Because you haven't written them yet :-)
<balloons> 3) We could, open a bug for it
<balloons> 4) My date got erased, but I'm going next week. I'll send the email with my date today
<balloons> I believe it was next thursday
<balloons> Jan 10th
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> ok, i just need to know my date soon as i might be in brisbane for it
<Noskcaj> i will make the bugs ect. while i'm at the coast
<balloons> do you know where?
<balloons> against ubuntu-website
<balloons> assign me to them
<balloons> or sub me
<balloons> actuakky
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+filebug
<Noskcaj> ok, i will try and make them now
<balloons> njin, I posted a dog pic, just for you :-)
<njin> balloons, where ?
<balloons> https://plus.google.com/104307250302998042813/posts/ZrqRY2EZWrK
<letozaf_> naaa cute doggy !!!
<njin> wonderfull
<njin> really nice, thanks balloons
<letozaf_> is he or she still a puppy ?
<balloons> hey phillw
<balloons> no, he's an "old man" now as my wife calls him
<balloons> he'll be 4 next month
<Noskcaj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1096192
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1096192 in Ubuntu QA Website "Iso tracker should have a ubiquity/kernal changelog similar to the one netboot has" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> that is an older picture, so he looks a bit younger
<letozaf_> :)
<Noskcaj> good bye
<balloons> so njin, can I add you now? :-p
<dkessel> deja-dup is a duplicate
<dkessel> on the trello page
<letozaf_> I made the mess, le me cancel the one I inserted
<balloons> lol
<balloons> we both deleted it
<balloons> moved it back
<njin> balloons, sure
<letozaf_> I see it in the "potential packages" column
<balloons> move it to wherever, whatever
<balloons> njin, did I get the right one?
<njin> ;-P
<njin> yes, I don't have a photo available now
<letozaf_> gnome terminal has been kind of half done ...
<balloons> probably should look and see what's in the branch
<letozaf_> balloons, I cancelled all the TABS (sorry) from the terminal test
<letozaf_> wanted to propose a merge only for that, but instead looks like there are all the tests in the branch I uploaded to my profile
<balloons> I have tabs in some of my old stuff too
<balloons> so don't worry :-)
<balloons> I didn't mean to. I THINK everything should be 4 spaces now
<balloons> I merged all your stuff
<letozaf_> using gedit does not let you see the TABS
<balloons> so you can update to trunk and then edit more if you wish
<letozaf_> so I changed editor now
<balloons> I use geany, but you have to set it to use spaces
<letozaf_> I found SPE, but still trying to get used to it
<balloons> ahh yes
<balloons> vim and emacs are also options
<balloons> I shudder to mention them, lol..
<letozaf_> :)
 * phillw is a nano fan, but will use vim when needed :)
<balloons> ahh yes, YAO
<phillw> vim does have checks that are useful when writing / editing stuff.
<phillw> But, when not ssh'd into my server, I use Bluefish for CSS, (X)HTML etc.
<letozaf_> I use vim to edit files when I use terminal but not to write code
<phillw> letozaf_: indeed, when on a remote server I find vim / nano to suit my needs. But, the wonderful thing about Linux is that we can use whatever we prefer :D
<letozaf_> thats right! :)
<phillw> I tried various GUI editors, and found Bluefish best for me. I would never call one editor in either terminal or GUI 'better' than another, people should try several and settle with the one that they prefer :)
<balloons> indeed
<balloons> it's just text
<balloons> so, phillw can I add you to do the board?
<balloons> I updated this page, and archived the old stuff
<phillw> balloons: which board?...
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TestcaseUpdates
<balloons> https://trello.com/board/autopilot-tests/50e735ad7351f0a64e00040c
<balloons> did you miss the trello conversation>
<balloons> ?
<letozaf_> well maybe if you get something specific for the language you are using you can have some advantages, like see TABS  and remove them when not needed :)
<letozaf_> using gedit with python didn't let me see the TABS for instance
<letozaf_> I think I will try Bluefish with python and see how it goes
<phillw> letozaf_: I'm not familiar with python, I can read it, but not write it :)
<phillw> c / cc/ c+ is aking to klingon for me, though :P
<balloons> haha
<letozaf_> well neither am I :) but I'm learning :-D
<letozaf_> I used to program in COBOL some years now :-D
<phillw> I'm okay in PHP, MySQL, XHTML and CSS.... If it cannot be written in them, I ask some one to help :)
<balloons> python is pretty friendly
<letozaf_> yep
<dkessel> letozaf_, you can enable display of whitespace in gedit using a plugin from the package gedit-plugins
<balloons> at any rate.. what do you think of a board for the other "stuff" phillw?
<balloons> and deprecate the wiki?
<letozaf_> dkessel, thank you, maybe I will try
<phillw> balloons: personally? I prefer wiki to be the 'gold' standard which holds the most up to date info. All other areas should point back to that. We did discuss this a couple of years ago within the Lubuntu community as we saught full recognition. As also now ubuntuforums has transferred / is transferring stuff from there to wiki I'd be uncomfortable with trying to keep multiple areas of reference up to date.
<balloons> phillw, ohh I definitely agree on one spot for stuff.. so, it sounds like we don't need more workflow than what we have in the wiki for manual stuff?
<phillw> for manual test cases, leave them there. As the auto stuff is developing then what ever is felt most useful for you guys, I'm totally okay with :D
<balloons> phillw, yea, I wanted this to be on lp, but other teams said they did it this way
<balloons> so we'll give it a whirl
<balloons> ok, so my cleanup work stands then.. hehe
<phillw> when I was a part of TheSII, the devs tried various systems for tracking development, assinging tasks etc. If you want, I can always enquire as to what they settled on. Not too sure if I can still get you all the google apps for such things for free owing to google changing the rules.
<phillw> ohh, I can.... just needs the area to be registered in USA... I know a man who can do that :)
<phillw> balloons: just let me know if you guys need some server space, my offer for it still stands and I currently have four ipV4 unique addresses sat idle :)
<letozaf_> dkessel, thanks I got the plugin and it works fine :D
<balloons> ty phillw
<letozaf_> I'm going to bed, goodnight :D
<balloons> good night
<balloons> SergioMeneses, hey, we've got a trello board going now with the autopilot stuff
<balloons> https://trello.com/board/autopilot-tests/50e735ad7351f0a64e00040c
<thomi> alesage: did you get anywhere with the autopilot-gtk packaging?
<alesage> hi thomi, I dput xpathselect and autopilot-gtk to raring in our ppa, haven't tested yet
<thomi> sweet
<thomi> I'm not actually here - just wanted to check, and baloons mention of 'autopilot' caught my eye :)
 * thomi heads outside to enjoy the sunshine
<balloons> thomi, heh
<balloons> yes indeed
<balloons> I'll ping you on monday
<balloons> err your tuesday about it
<thomi> yup
<balloons> SergioMeneses, if you make an account, I'll add you
<balloons> eye of gnome is all yours
<balloons> :-)
<alesage> autopilot have a nice weekend
<balloons> with my help
<balloons> bbl
<SergioMeneses> sorry im late
<SergioMeneses> balloons, yes I have... give me a minute
<SergioMeneses> :D
<dkessel> i'm leaving too, bye
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-05
<juggalonaut1> hey u bot
<juggalonaut1> ubot***
<skillico> hello
<skillico> got here via the get involved page
<skillico> @ ubuntu
<meetingology> skillico: Error: "ubuntu" is not a valid command.
<skillico> how do i get started? :)
<dkessel> balloons, are you there?
<dkessel> FYI: I just opened autopilot bug 1096432 and bug 1096430
<ubot5> bug 1096432 in Autopilot "docs are unclear on how to enable "autopilot support"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096432
<ubot5> bug 1096430 in Autopilot "autopilot vis logs connection problem, but does not tell which application is causing it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096430
<robotfuel> dkessel: I can help you out with autopilot questions
<dkessel> ok. robotfuel, what does "an application has autopilot support" mean? it's in the docs and it could be more precise.
<robotfuel> do you have a link to the page in the doc you are looking at? for instance if you are running a qt app you can run from the command line '<qt-app-name> -testability' and you will be able to see the app in autopilot vis
<dkessel> http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/running_ap.html
<dkessel> ok, and with gtk apps? the same?
<robotfuel> dkessel: no gtk apps are different, I'd have to look at the autopilot source to see how gtk apps get launched.
<dkessel> robotfule, but is a gtk app automatically somehow "autopilot introspection enabled", or are changes in the apps required to enable autopilot introspection?
<thomi> robotfuel: no changes are required in the Gtk app - it should work as long as you're using Gtk 2, 3, or Qt4, Qt5
<thomi> for Gtk, we use a Gtk plugin to do the autopilot magic
<robotfuel> dkessel: if you run it in an autopilot test yes
<dkessel> robotfuel: ok. so i guess the only enabled app is unity at the moment?
<robotfuel> dkessel: For anything other than unity the application under test must be started from within the autopilot test. (for gtk apps)
<dkessel> robotfuel, ok, thanks
<dkessel> ok, so i made a start with the test for file-roller. now i don't understand why autopilot won't list or run my test...
<dkessel> my autopilot test branch is at: lp:~d-kessel/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/file-roller
<dkessel> thomi, do you want/have time to look at it?
<thomi> dkessel: I can take a look at it tomorrow, but it's my Sunday here at the moment, I just happened to be at my laptop
<thomi> dkessel: what timezone are you in?
<dkessel> thomi: ok. I'm in GMT+1
<thomi> dkessel: OK, hit me up any time during the week and I'll be happy to help - although I'm in GMT +12 (or is it +13), so finding someone in the states or europe might be a better bet
<dkessel> thomi, I understand. maybe balloons has an idea when he is back...
<Noskcaj> bug 1096446, bug 1096192
<ubot5> bug 1096446 in Ubuntu QA Website "Iso tracker should have a timer, resetting for each testcase whenever the testcase is completed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096446
<ubot5> bug 1096192 in Ubuntu QA Website "Iso tracker should have a ubiquity/kernal changelog similar to the one netboot has" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096192
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-31
<DanChapman> good morning :-)
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey elfy :-) how are you?
<elfy> much the same unfortunately - but glad that 2013 is almost done with :p
<elfy> depressive aside - all's good - how about you and your's ?
<DanChapman> elfy, Yes I'm looking forward to a new year,  this ones been tough :-)
<elfy> you've certainly appeared to be busy :)
<elfy> evening Noskcaj
<DanChapman> were all good, just spent a couple of days at my father-in-laws, which was nice and had a little break :-)
<DanChapman> evening Noskcaj :-)
 * elfy hopes to find a fulltime job this year - the politicians say it's better now ... ;)
 * DanChapman hopes for the same ;-)
<elfy> always good to get away - kids loved it I expect
<DanChapman> they sure did, he has an endless amount of gadgets which they both love messing around with so they were more than happy
<elfy> ha ha ha
<elfy> grandparents are great :)
<Noskcaj> hey elfy, DanChapman
 * Noskcaj finally get's a job in january.
<elfy> nice - part time job to fit in with school I assume
<Noskcaj> yeah. Local computer place, they want to open on saturdays and have no one currently
<elfy> I used to work nights in a bakers on a friday night and work with a driver after that - loads of money - mates doing paper rounds
<elfy> oh nice - nothing like that 40 years ago :p
 * DanChapman has finally finished Uni, now gotta find my way in at the bottom of the stack somewhere :-|
<Noskcaj> i have to go, dad's angry at my PC again
<elfy> poor old jackson
<elfy> DanChapman: oh cool - good luck with that :)
<elfy> when do you get results? and how long has this OU stuff taken you?
<DanChapman> elfy I did OU in just a little over 3 years, but that was constant modules with no summer breaks. So was relentless but done now :-)
<elfy> yea - I bet it was ... I did a couple of OU modules before I was in a position to do fulltime
<elfy> I know which was easier ...
<DanChapman> elfy, if a bug gets marked fix released but it isn't fixed does that require a new bug or do you add info to that same bug and get someone to switch it back to confirmed or something?
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> I'd wonder why it was marked fix released first
<DanChapman> because pitti and jibel thought it was :-D
<elfy> but I would guess you could post info to it
<elfy> oh - do you not have rights to mark it?
<elfy> I assume it's a 'test' one
<DanChapman> No i don't have rights and yes its bug 1261685 its basically the biggest bug with the ubiquity tests
<ubot5> bug 1261685 in autopilot-gtk (Ubuntu) "libautopilotgtk.so crashed with SIGSEGV in GtkNode::MatchStringProperty (this=0xa8b6c80, name=..., value=...) at /build/buildd/autopilot-gtk-1.4+14.04.20131128.1/lib/GtkNode.cpp:271" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261685
<elfy> I'd post the information and say it's not fixed then
<elfy> you can probably find them somewhere on irc as well :)
<DanChapman> cheers. Their not back till after new year so I wanted to put the info in a bug somewhere :-)
 * DanChapman smells nappy :-S
<elfy> DanChapman: I really didn't need to be reminded of those days :p
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-01
<DanChapman> woohoo ubiquity tests for Ubuntu, Ubuntu-GNOME and lubuntu all gone green :-). Nice start to the new year
<senan> DanChapman, Happy New Year!!!
<senan> Happy New Year All !!!!
<senan> DanChapman, Hi
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-02
<SaberX01> Quick question, I should know this but seems I've forgotten. Regarding ISO testing, besides the url, what is the difference between:  /daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso  .. and .. /ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso ..?
<davmor2> Morning all
<SaberX01> GM
<elopio> Hello!
<elopio> good year QA team.
<senan> DanChapman, Good Eve!!!!
<davmor2> elopio: happy new year dude.  Did you have  a good break
<elopio> davmor2: it was good, yes :D
<elopio> how about you?
<davmor2> elopio: glad to be back at work it's easier than doing all the things I did on break, however the 12,083 emails and 66 apps were a bit of a kick in the teeth
<elopio> davmor2: ouch.
<elopio> I've already gone through all my mails. Maybe too eagerly, I hope people start sending reminders in case I deleted something important.
<davmor2> elopio: click mark as read on each folder is not how you read your email ;)
<elopio> that's how I roll :)
<senan> DanChapman, did you get time to look into the issue I mentioned ?
<elfy> PaulW2U: I've been following the kub-dev mailing list conversation re testcases - doesn't look like there's much interest ;)
<senan> do kubuntu use autopilot for automating TC's ?
<PaulW2U> elfy: hi, I've just read the email on the bus home. contemplating my next move :)
<davmor2> elopio: a steep hill with arms tucked in is how I roll :D
<elfy> PaulW2U: well - I'd be contemplating doing something else with the time :p
<elfy> pointless doing work on the testcases if they'll just sit there in the branch doing nothing imo
<PaulW2U> I think you're right. If they've been happy with what they already have then I'll leave them to it. It was good practice though. :)
<elfy> yep
<elfy> xubuntu was in a position where we had nothing really, so it worked for us to do the t/cases and then use the tracker
<PaulW2U> right. must go. just logging on for the evening. will you delete what I've done or shall I? I'll respond to the kubuntu-dev list today/tomorrow
<elfy> PaulW2U: you need to do it - it's still your branch :)
<PaulW2U> okey doke :)
<cgoldberg> elopio, davmor2, hey... I'm back also... happy new year :)   my email is out of control right now also
<elopio> cgoldberg: welcome!
<davmor2> cgoldberg: I bet it's not as out of control as mine is, and a happy new year to you too :)  12,083 email and 66 apps in the queue is what I was welcomed with :)
<cgoldberg> i'm only like 1,000 deep :)
<davmor2> cgoldberg: near 3 weeks of emails
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-03
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<SaberX01> GM
<davmor2> Morning all
<DanChapman> xnox, hey how are you? Hope you had a good xmas and new year. Would you be able to give this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting/Ubiquity a quick run over if you get a chance, it's not massively important right now, just could do with other peoples eyes over it
<xnox> DanChapman: ok.
<DanChapman> xnox thanks :-)
<elopio> good morning
<cgoldberg> morning elopio
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, when you'll get a chance to, ping me on bug 1262492
<ubot5> bug 1262492 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "An empty launcher is created instead of a complete launcher in xfce panel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262492
<slickymaster> I'm wondering if it really should be considered a bug instead of user request
<slickymaster> ups, sorry guys, wrong channel
<melodie> hello!
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-04
<elfy> morning
<elfy> PaulW2U: I guess you're enjoying marking all those testcase bugs invalid - spamming my inbox :D
<PaulW2U> elfy: it's going to do my launchpad karma wonders !
<elfy> it will that :)
<elfy> I'm following behind you - marking them all confirmed, in progress and then invalid again :p
<knome> are you playing games with karma or what? :P
<elfy> :)
<elfy> knome: paul started it - he asked kubuntu if they were going to do it
<knome> :P
<knome> oki
<knome> off for now, keep playing ->
<elfy> or did I start it by telling him that there was nowhere for kubuntu in the tracker
<elfy> knome: have fun
<PaulW2U> There's still 120+ filed against edubuntu, ubuntu-studio and mythbuntu that can probably be deleted. I'll leave those for another time ;)
<elfy> well I'd leave them for them to deal with
<elfy> seems like there was a testcase created for everthing - regardless
<elfy> we didn't create the original xubuntu bugs either
<PaulW2U> I'd check with the projects first of course but it'd be fun getting rid of them all. Anyway must go. It's stopped raining, I need to go shopping and some of us don't have a car. :)
 * elfy has shanks' pony
<elfy> I waited for the heavy rain in between the torrential stuff ...
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-05
<DanChapman> good morning
<elfy> it is - I looked outside - no rain :p
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-29
<ioURT> http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/macbuntu-1404-pack-is-released.html
<ioURT> make your ubuntu look professional
<Nothing_Much> ioURT: nah i'm good
<ioURT> im going to install this and sell chromebooks as macs and mak a bundle
<ioURT> next time we chat you will need to make an apointment
<dobey> lol "professional"
<elfy> hi dobey :)
<dobey> hi
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-02
<teward> anyone else on the QA team's mailing list constantly irked by Alberto's use of tinyurl to shorten links for everything?
<teward> maybe because i'm IT security i'm paranoid, but the point stands
<elfy> I was just thinking that myself
<teward> elfy: i saw a string of tinyurl malware links in the bitcoin namespaces recently too which probably increased my paranoia
<teward> still, it's not typically *good form* to always use url shorteners
<teward> i've wanted to say something on that for some time now, but...
<elfy> I use them sometimes - but if *I* do then the original url's going to be loooooong
<teward> mhm
<teward> elfy: in this case it's just a link to an LP bug - those aren't huge so there's no use for a shortener
<elfy> iindeed - my point :)
<elfy> well - wandering off again :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-04
<balloons> flocculant, wxl, et la. Merging the qatracker enhancements today and doing a deploy
<balloons> I hope that will help with alpha 1 (and not break anything!)
<wxl> balloons: oooh just in time for alpha 1! oh wait, no it won't XD
<wxl> we're releasing today
<wxl> images already marked ready
<wxl> maybe wait until release jic
<balloons> yes, it will be after release that it deploys, heh
<balloons> but hopefully reviewing the buglist from alpha1 will be easier
<wxl> that'd be nice
<flocculant> balloons: thanks - be good to get those all landed :)
<wxl> i was thinking about coding something to help with that
<wxl> i was up all night reviewing bugs
<wxl> and then this morning i wake up to the entire city being covered in ice so got to work late which makes me late for any ubuntu stuff, blah blah blah
 * wxl plays the tiniest violin
 * balloons listens closely to hear it
 * flocculant mutes all sound
<wxl> ouch.
<balloons> we're out of qatracker tasks also, which I'm sure you already knew
<balloons> wxl, flocculant, fyi, I found an issue and I won't be pushing the update just yet
<wxl> balloons: what issue?
<balloons> the bug report changes don't seem to work for me
<balloons> Or I'm crazy.. Might be the latter
<balloons> I'm asking for the other changes to go in for now
<mhall119> balloons: I sent an email to ubuntu-quality that's stuck in moderation, can you let that through?
<balloons> mhall119, lol, I hit reject on accident. But I did add you to the senders lists. Can you send it again?
<mhall119> :( rejecting my invites
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-05
<doug5> balloons, hello
<oSoMoN> pitti, is the "queue length" section in http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml to be trusted?
<pitti> oSoMoN: yes, that should be correct
<pitti> oSoMoN: but we've had a couple of tempfails
<pitti> i. e. britney is waiting for tests which failed on cloud errors, etc.; I'm cleaning that up in a sec (just waiting for the three running arm tests)
<oSoMoN> pitti, I’m looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#webbrowser-app which says tests are in progress, yet I’m not seeing them being run or in the queue, am I missing something?
<flocculant> balloons: tbh I don't know what got done or not re tracker
<balloons> What do you mean?
<balloons> flocculant, wxl, tracker is updated. Have a look
<balloons> Notice for example: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/109720/testcases/1437/results
<balloons> It's interesting we've buried the add result box now
<balloons> Overall, that page is quite long now, we should think about it
<flocculant> balloons: agreed - it is long, but that was always going to be end result of changing how bugs show up
<flocculant> perhaps move add result above bugs - but have 'Bugs to look for' be a link and have the bug list at the bottom
<balloons> mmm
<flocculant> balloons: and I mean I lost track of what was done/being done/not published
<balloons> flocculant, ahh. It's all published now
<flocculant> yea mmm is a bit more politic than meh :)
<balloons> i liked the idea. I'm thinking it could be expanded
<flocculant> one thing - the bug list - does it really need to show fix released?
<flocculant> or invalid
<balloons> mmm. Well, good queston
<flocculant> I try sometimes
<balloons> I suppose it's a question of how curated we want the list
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> personally I see no reason to see fix released/invalid or anything written in chinese :p
<flocculant> mmm - sorting is a bit odd - you would expect the one numerical thing to be sortable :D
<balloons> feel free to make a big list of changes and tweaks as always :-)
<flocculant> yup :)
<balloons> but everything requested is out there, so it's easy to start designing again
<flocculant> yea for sure - I'm certainly not complaining :)
<flocculant> balloons: 2 bug reports turned up for testcases - which are really requests to stop gwibber and empathy being on the ubuntu desktop package tests I would think - not got admin there - guess you have
<balloons> flocculant, ahh yea, a student noticed and I asked him to file
<balloons> what do you think? Makes sense to stick with defaults, but should we also retire the old cases too?
<flocculant> ok - I commented and marked them both
<balloons> it kind of says we don't care if it's not default I guess.. Not sure if that's the vibe
<balloons> I mean, obviously we still care about every package in the archive, we just focus on specific ones
<flocculant> balloons: if ubuntu doesn't actually use either now then I would say they shouldn't be on there
<flocculant> xubuntu disables things - but then I'm more wanting to get things we DO use tested
<flocculant> balloons: not sure it says 'we don't care' more 'we care more about things we seed'
<flocculant> balloons: otherwise there are perhaps ~40k testcases missing :D
<balloons> :-) Ok, just wanted to make sure it wasn't seen as negative
<flocculant> I don't think so
<flocculant> the testcase is there - in future it's easy to switch it on again :)
<wxl> balloons: what were the changes again?
<balloons> bug links, and the bug smmary table on that page I linked
<balloons> no more bug icons!
<flocculant> and I just realised that he needn't of made fix released gold ... that said we didn't know the table not icon task would get done I suppose
 * balloons likes the gold :-)
<flocculant> oh nvm me
<flocculant> I forgot the icons still show somewhere lol
<om26er> balloons, Hey! just a headsup, your email (Ubuntu Font Testing) seems to have a broken link.
<balloons> om26er, ahh righto. When they made that wiki page, it has a space in it. It's insane, but I never fixed it either
<balloons> perhaps I should just do so
<om26er> balloons, hah, that's a crazy url
<balloons> flocculant, I think we made it worse with the 'Report an issue with the testcase you are working with'
<balloons> err wait.. I'm confused. Both point to the same place?
<balloons> flocculant, I say this because of all the new stuff flooding into ubuntu-manual-tests
<flocculant> balloons: yea seeing those
<balloons> flocculant, but both bug reporting links point to ubuntu-manual-tests now. Or am I crazy?
<flocculant> not sure - can't find a page with both on now :D
<flocculant> ohhh
<flocculant> I see
<flocculant> we shouldn't have both, we should only have 1
<flocculant> balloons: iirc - the task said provide us 2 options, 1 was the link in the frame title, the other option was the written out one above Link to bug reporting instructions
<flocculant> we then choose one option - I said frame title I believe
<balloons> i like the frame title too, yes
<flocculant> that's much more 'THIS testcase bug' imo
<balloons> This one looks a little better I guess: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/109868/testcases/1437/results
<balloons> Well, I mean, confusing, hah. But many are missing the actual bug reporting info
<balloons> so you only see like this: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/109866/testcases/1301/results
<balloons> I was confused by the two MP's, but I guess I get it now. We merged both options and got both options
<balloons> So we'll rollback the option we don't like, and then get on the flavors to put in proper bug info
<flocculant> http://ibin.co/2SRjTdMaQuUl
<flocculant> is what I expected
<balloons> yes, same
<flocculant> cool
<balloons> so you have a big list by now?
<balloons> might be helpful to have it in one place..
<flocculant> and yea - xubuntu has bug reporting instructions set
 * balloons is going nuts
<flocculant> balloons: not even started list ...
<wxl> aw jeez is this stuff missing from the testcases?
<flocculant> wxl: nothing is missing :)
 * wxl stops hyperventilating
<flocculant> balloons: http://pad.ubuntu.com/trackerfixes
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> something is missing - but it's replaced with something else
<flocculant> the ridiculous mouseover bug icons to see if you can find what you're seeing is replaced by a list of bugs
<balloons> yes
<flocculant> balloons: added the couple of things we've talked about today to that list - tomorrow I'll trawl the website bug list make sure that released is up to date for those, grab anything missing from list and then do new bug for new things. Make sense to you?
<balloons> flocculant, that would be wonderful, than kyou
<flocculant> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-06
<balloons> pitti, just curious about adt and how you are running it. In the past I've gotten subunit output by doing something like  ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE='-f subunit' ; is this still the best way to do it?
<pitti> balloons: from adt-run's POV it hasn't changed -- anything the test puts into the $ADT_ARTIFACTS dir will be kept and can be retrieved from the web ui (the "artifacts" link)
<balloons> pitti, ok :-) I just remember the idea of using ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE= was more of a bit of a hack
<balloons> and I thought maybe something else had evovled in the meantime
<pitti> balloons: the evolution since the it ran on jenkins is mainly that it's now actually possible to retrieve the artifacts :) (they weren't exported before)
<flocculant> balloons: added what I think should me marked released, noted 2 that are marked correctly
<flocculant> when I know that's all up and square I'll do a new one for the new things and comment on others as appropriate
<flocculant> http://pad.ubuntu.com/trackerfixes ...
<flocculant> balloons: on a completely different note - I assume that the 'auto testing flavour images' has faltered again - likely to move do you think?
<balloons> flocculant, it should be running, minus the bug. I assume indeed nothing has changed on that
<balloons> flocculant, do you want me to confirm tings are released or ?
<flocculant> balloons: just check the 2 not definitely marked as released please
<flocculant> the first one is a bunch of stuff - might be better to close it and start afresh - just link the old in the new
<flocculant> happy to do all that tomorrow sometime
<balloons> ack
<tsimonq2> ack? :P
<flocculant> ack ack
<tsimonq2> *aaaccckkk*
<balloons> flocculant, I think everything you marked is complete
<balloons> to the extent https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1366581 is not, a new bug works
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1366581 in Ubuntu QA Website "Testcase Report page enhancements" [Undecided,In progress]
<tsimonq2> lol :P
<flocculant> balloons: yea - I thought so, clean slate
<flocculant> balloons: I'll get that all tidied up tomorrow then
<flocculant> and jolly pleased I will be to do so :)
<flocculant> balloons: you might like to see http://docs.xubuntu.org/contributors/qa-team.html and forward 2 pages
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-07
<dkessel> pitti: just curious: are the autopkgtests from http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml running on armhf hardware, or is ARM hardware emulated using qemu or something?
<pitti> dkessel: it's real armhf hardware (arm7)
<dkessel> pitti: a heap of raspberries? :)
<pitti> dkessel: no, something more advanced, a Calxeda arm server
<dkessel> ok :) i only noticed that it is struggling to empty its test queue, and was wondering :) but i guess it's just easier to get computing power for the other architectures...
<pitti> dkessel: right, and there's some tests which make the lxc containers fall over, which is why a lot of them die
<pitti> that's on my list
<balloons> flocculant, reviewing the changes for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1366579
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1366579 in Ubuntu QA Website "Defects Summary enhancements" [Medium,Confirmed]
<balloons> flocculant, we can't really make the bug heat changes you asked for without doing sql changes, which I've avoided because we have legacy data in there, and it's more invovled
<balloons> however, the sorting stuff made it in
<balloons> what do you think?
<flocculant> balloons: yea - understood - but I see no way to sort that list - you sure it made it in?
<flocculant> still shows ood wily and trusty stuff
<balloons> flocculant, it's not merged yet
<balloons> i'm reviewing the mp :p
<balloons> just wanted your 2 cents
<flocculant> balloons: okey doke - you got those and confusion :p
<flocculant> if heat = a real pita then not worried :)
<balloons> flocculant, yea, it kind of turned out that way
<balloons> so not worth imho. glad you agree
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> I ended up at work today - not got around to those bugs/new bugs yet
<balloons> no worries.
<flocculant> balloons: bug 1523260
<ubot5> bug 1523260 in Ubuntu QA Website "Top 100 Ranking" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523260
<balloons> yes?
<balloons> I guess we can close it. I'm not sure offhand why prod is acting the way it is
<flocculant> so what's going on with that? I look at the tracker and it seems to be top however happen to have done something?
<balloons> you can go to the proper URL and it works
<flocculant> trusty daily appears to be the top 178 :p
<balloons> I'll ask them to restart things on the next deploy (which we never do)
<balloons> ohh that's always been that way
<flocculant> aah ok
<flocculant> I'll close that one now then
<flocculant> balloons: can you won't fix bug 1366579
<ubot5> bug 1366579 in Ubuntu QA Website "Defects Summary enhancements" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366579
<flocculant> I can't, invalid atm now
<balloons> flocculant, I was going to do them, minus the bug heat
<balloons> all the sorting and filtering is happening
<balloons> and under review atm
<flocculant> oh hang on
<flocculant> wrong bug :p
<flocculant> oh no - right bug, but includes stuff from elsewhere
<flocculant> just want it off the list
<flocculant> bug 1194770 was one we couldn't do iirc ?
<ubot5> bug 1194770 in Ubuntu QA Website "Clicking on "Hello username" leads to a 404 page" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194770
<flocculant> added the two new issues we discussed now bug 1531978 and bug 1531980 will leave anymore till we've got all updates landed
<ubot5> bug 1531978 in Ubuntu QA Website "Tracker Testcases currently shows 2 places to report testcase issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531978
<ubot5> bug 1531980 in Ubuntu QA Website "Following updates to tracker the add result box is far down page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531980
<flocculant> balloons: ^^
 * balloons is trying to fix his boken mess
<balloons> *broke
<balloons> *broken
<balloons> and yes, hello username was stuck. nothing we can do
 * flocculant will be back tomorrow 
<flocculant> have fun fixing brokeness :)
<balloons> cheers flocculant
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-08
<tsimonq2> balloons: About the Ubutnu Font Testing I have seen in the MLs, how can I be of assistance? I run Lubuntu Xenial.
<balloons> You should have the font then. Give things a work
<balloons> whirl*
<tsimonq2> balloons: uhh what exactly should I be doing?
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> and how do I make sure I am using the new one?
 * tsimonq2 wishes there were test cases so he didn't have to bother balloons :P
<balloons> It should be on the wiki. I guess it's not and that's why you are asking questions?
<flocculant> balloons: given that there's been no apparent change in ubuntu font version - I'll just carry on pinning the old version until the bugs I reported get fixed
<flocculant> seems a bit daft for them to ask you to ask people to test things if bugs reported when it changed don't get fixed first *shrug*
<balloons> flocculant, yes, no new updates. I just never really mentioned it's existance to people
<flocculant> ok - then bug 1520772 and bug 1525150 :)
<ubot5> bug 1520772 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu) "New font uses Arabic-sized figures in Latin contexts" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520772
<ubot5> bug 1525150 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu font missing part of 8 and 3 in hexchat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525150
<balloons> you were one of like a handful of people who ever gave feedback. They are really really looking for Arabic and non-western feedback as they have the biggest changes. But the font stuff happens differently, so it'll be a bit before we see another update
<flocculant> yea I assumed as much
<flocculant> I know it's meh so pinned it :D
<balloons> You can blame me for not getting more eyeballs on it sooner, heh
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<flocculant> balloons: posted to the qa list re the bugs I saw mid-Dec with that font
<balloons> yes, I remember
<balloons> it landed just after thanksgiving, and I knew about it early dec
<balloons> well.. everything was in place early dev
<flocculant> weirdest one I saw was it refusing to let me use ubuntu light - forced thin on me
<flocculant> anyway now it's on the qa list we can see if we get more eyes
<flocculant> balloons: so I found something that needs to be addressed somehow - nothing broken, kind of wishlisty
<flocculant> if a bug becomes invalid - still shows in tracker, if we have a 'half good' test result listing that invalid bug an admin can remove the bug from the result
<flocculant> but if someone has written 'sum stuff' and reported that invalid one - but not actually reported the issue which remains - admin fiddling about makes it a good result
<flocculant> perhaps - looking at how useful gold was for fixed - make an invalid bug icon black ?
<flocculant> thoughts on that last point?
<tsimonq2> +1 flocculant
<flocculant> I always +1 flocculant
<flocculant> works for me
<tsimonq2> lol
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-09
<damascene> Hi, I would like to report a bug against "Language Support" what is the name of the package please?
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-10
<balloons> Noskcaj_, any tasks you can think of for testdrive? I think it might make a good student project
<flocculant> balloons: just popping by - seen the mp for bug 1531980 - that doesn't look any different - the bug list in the image is not at the bottom :)
<ubot5> bug 1531980 in Ubuntu QA Website "Following updates to tracker the add result box is far down page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531980
#ubuntu-quality 2017-01-05
<flocculant> bdmurray: thanks for pointing me in the right direction re usb3 and kernel - had some pacthed kernels to test - both work nicely
#ubuntu-quality 2017-01-06
<gQuigs> bdmurray: re: https://code.launchpad.net/~bryanquigley/whoopsie/whoopsie-fix/+merge/309492  with no active identifier tests, do you think it make sense to switch to systemds machine id instead?
<gQuigs> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/machine-id.html
<gQuigs> the negative would it wouldn't be motherboard determined, but it might be better in other cases
<gQuigs> reading more on machine-id says they want to keep it private for some reason.. so I guess my patch stands..  do you want me to reset users with dpkg postinst script?
#ubuntu-quality 2017-01-07
<ab_> I have a command that keeps coming up on my computer ..ttf-mscorefonts-installer...I have tried running it but it just keeps coming back ?????
#ubuntu-quality 2018-01-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] (20180105.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] (20180105.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] (20180105.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Dot One] (20180105.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Dot One] (20180105.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Artful Dot One] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful Dot One] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful Dot One] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Dot One] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Dot One] (20180105) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2018-01-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] (20180106) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] (20180106) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] (20180106) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] (20180106) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] (20180106) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] (20180106) has been added
